# Buy a Bag and Give a Meal to Pets in Need This Holiday Season



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> *Giving feels good – especially when it’s for rescue dogs and cats. Give PetSmart’s 'Buy a Bag, Give a Meal' a boost this holiday season before it ends on December 31.*
> 
> ‘Tis the season of giving, so why not give something to the many pets in need all over the country? PetSmart is making giving super simple with its 'Buy a Bag, Give a Meal' program. Here’s how you can help homeless pets this holiday season.
> 
> ...


Read more about Buy a Bag and Give a Meal to Pets in Need This Holiday Season at PetGuide.com.


----------

